# Want work in the Oil and Gas Sector



## Muzz (Apr 13, 2011)

hey guys-

I've just come down to dubai looking for work in the oil and gas industry, I am a graduate mechanical engineer from england and am living with my brother over here, i was wondering if anyone has any advice about how to find work here, I've been applying online and the results have been ok so far, plus my brother has lined up a few meetings for me but I still havent found anything that I can stick with. Any advice or leads would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Abu Dhabi is the biggest Oil & Gas producer in the UAE, so most of the offers you may find are in AD.

To join oil & gas sector you should have experince in the field probably. You can try the following:

- Apply to ADNOC group of companies ( 1 by 1), check ADNOC website 
- Haliburton, Weatherford, Schlumberger, M.I, Al Mansoory, Al Gaith, NPCC, CCC, BJ ..etc

If you need details about any company from the above just tell me.

Regards,


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Try 

Gulf Jobs Market: apply for 1000s of jobs in the Middle East from the UAE to Dubai


----------



## Muzz (Apr 13, 2011)

remaaz said:


> Abu Dhabi is the biggest Oil & Gas producer in the UAE, so most of the offers you may find are in AD.
> 
> To join oil & gas sector you should have experince in the field probably. You can try the following:
> 
> ...


hey Remaaz

The experience part is the problem, since I am a fresh graduate, I dont have any and keep hitting dead ends while looking for jobs. In England most companies hire fresh graduates into a graduate scheme but I cant find anything of that sort over here in the UAE. Do you know how companies hire graduates?! or is that advantage just for locals? thanks for your concern- im continuosly looking for at the companies you suggested looking at


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The only graduate schemes I've heard of here are at ADNOC and it's mainly for Emirati graduates. You're really going to struggle to find anything I reckon. There's very little advantage for firms here to hire inexperienced workers when cheap experienced workers are so readily available.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree with Gavtek. All the graduate schemes that I have ever come across (including my company's) is aimed only at Emirati graduates.

My advice would be that you need to gain some experience in the UK and look at the UAE again in a few years. Alternatively, target some of the multinational companies who will then possibly offer a transfer to their UAE office once you have a bit more experience.


----------



## Muzz (Apr 13, 2011)

stuartmatthewson said:


> Try
> 
> Gulf Jobs Market: apply for 1000s of jobs in the Middle East from the UAE to Dubai[/url]


Thanks Stuart, im checking it out, its not aimed at graduates but i think i'll get something out of it


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi again,

Regarding fresh graduates, I'm pretty sure that schlumerger have a graduates programme for any nationality and they are very well recognized. Try to contact their regional office.
I know that they have a training center in Abu Dhabi.

Honestly, I'm not sure about the rest.

I need 2 weeks period, just to go back to my duty and I will ask those guys from sclumberger, M.I. and Almansoory. And get you the solid facts instead of guesses.

Regards,


----------



## Muzz (Apr 13, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> The only graduate schemes I've heard of here are at ADNOC and it's mainly for Emirati graduates. You're really going to struggle to find anything I reckon. There's very little advantage for firms here to hire inexperienced workers when cheap experienced workers are so readily available.


"very little advantage hiring inexperienced graduates...." unless the graduate is a golden egg  ......im in dubai gavtec, and i like it here so much i dont mind struggling a little bit


----------



## Muzz (Apr 13, 2011)

remaaz said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Regarding fresh graduates, I'm pretty sure that schlumerger have a graduates programme for any nationality and they are very well recognized. Try to contact their regional office.
> I know that they have a training center in Abu Dhabi.
> ...


you're a 100% correct about schlumberger and I have applied online already, they seem to be truly global and even the application system over here was exactly what it was in england .

let me know if you find out about other compnaies that are similar!

thanks for the help again


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Muzz, you will find something no doubt, but it will be hard (not impossible) to find a gig with an international oil and gas firm with little to no experience. Many of the oil & gas firms will only send experienced personnel on international/foreign assignments. 

Also, you have to realize that engineering in the oil & gas industry is mostly done in the field, so trying to get a gig with a firm that only has 'support' offices in Dubai is going to be difficult as many of the field offices will most likely be based in either Abu Dhabi or in the country that the firm does work in. 

You are from the UK, right? Have you maybe considered going to Aberdeen for a few years to get some experience and then coming back to Dubai? All the major oil and gas firms are there and is a base of operations. There are also huge training facilities there and it might be easier to transfer from there to Dubai in the future. 

I will keep a lookout for you, but most of the Oil & Gas firms are going through cost cutting and downsizing measures and ops (where engineering usually lies) are the ones that take the lions share of job cuts and salary reductions/freezes.


----------



## Muzz (Apr 13, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> Muzz, you will find something no doubt, but it will be hard (not impossible) to find a gig with an international oil and gas firm with little to no experience. Many of the oil & gas firms will only send experienced personnel on international/foreign assignments.
> 
> Also, you have to realize that engineering in the oil & gas industry is mostly done in the field, so trying to get a gig with a firm that only has 'support' offices in Dubai is going to be difficult as many of the field offices will most likely be based in either Abu Dhabi or in the country that the firm does work in.
> 
> ...


Hey IndoMLA, you're right about all these things, I'm aware of field jobs mostly only existing in abu dhabi, and have applied for a few positions there.

Since reading your post I have applied for whatever graduate oil and gas jobs I could find in Aberdeen, as that seems like a sensible approach. Im continuously looking for jobs in other oil producing countries, but most of them tend to hire locals.

I guess I am at a stage where i'll work for anybody for anything just for experience


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Muzz said:


> Hey IndoMLA, you're right about all these things, I'm aware of field jobs mostly only existing in abu dhabi, and have applied for a few positions there.
> 
> Since reading your post I have applied for whatever graduate oil and gas jobs I could find in Aberdeen, as that seems like a sensible approach. Im continuously looking for jobs in other oil producing countries, but most of them tend to hire locals.
> 
> I guess I am at a stage where i'll work for anybody for anything just for experience


As much as most employers would value an employee with as much drive and eagerness to learn as yourself, I personally would not advise that you move out here and end up struggling on a low salary (with no experience, yes the salary will be stupidly low!) just to gain the experience that you can gain back home, where you have the added benefit of having your friends and family near you.

I wanted to move out here at the age of 18 and my parents put their foot down and absolutely refused to let me move out here on my own. Knowing what I know about this place now and understanding the benefits of what the extra couple of years of waiting/ patience have brought me, I can't thank them enough and I'm so glad that I actually waited!

Appreciate that you really want to move out here and that at your age, Dubai is a very interesting and attractive place but I do believe that if you get a bit of experience under your belt and then move out here say three years from now, you will be in a much better position and your career will benefit a lot more.

Saying that, good luck with the job hunt.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> As much as most employers would value an employee with as much drive and eagerness to learn as yourself, I personally would not advise that you move out here and end up struggling on a low salary (with no experience, yes the salary will be stupidly low!) just to gain the experience that you can gain back home, where you have the added benefit of having your friends and family near you.
> 
> I wanted to move out here at the age of 18 and my parents put their foot down and absolutely refused to let me move out here on my own. Knowing what I know about this place now and understanding the benefits of what the extra couple of years of waiting/ patience have brought me, I can't thank them enough and I'm so glad that I actually waited!
> 
> ...


+1, but I think he already lives here, Boss...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

indoMLA said:


> +1, but I think he already lives here, Boss...


Quite right...I missed that part. Oops.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Might be worthwhile trying Petrofac in Sharjah.


----------



## Muzz (Apr 13, 2011)

Maz25 and IndoMLA , I've taken what you guys have said onboard and even though it is'nt the way I want things to be, im finding out that you guys are right... 

That being said, since Im already here, I'm looking for graduate jobs nonetheless , here and in UK


----------



## Muzz (Apr 13, 2011)

furryboots said:


> Might be worthwhile trying Petrofac in Sharjah.


Petrofac is actually quite a good lead furry boots, thanks.. pity the graduate recruitment period is over but I'll definitely apply once they reopen in September


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

Muzz said:


> Petrofac is actually quite a good lead furry boots, thanks.. pity the graduate recruitment period is over but I'll definitely apply once they reopen in September


Try at Saipem also when you are at it. 

You could also apply at tebodin, technip, penspen in Abu Dhabi. I have friends there who were recruited as fresh graduates.


----------



## Muzz (Apr 13, 2011)

jeanie said:


> Try at Saipem also when you are at it.
> 
> You could also apply at tebodin, technip, penspen in Abu Dhabi. I have friends there who were recruited as fresh graduates.


Thanks Jeanie, I had computer problems for a few days but i will check these out now, I've applied at Saipem already but the rest are new leads... i'll let you know how it goes later today.. xx


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Muzz said:


> you're a 100% correct about schlumberger and I have applied online already, they seem to be truly global and even the application system over here was exactly what it was in england .
> 
> let me know if you find out about other compnaies that are similar!
> 
> thanks for the help again


Hi former SLB employee here. While I cannot speak specifically on the situation in Dubai I do know that big blue loves mechanical engineers, especially fresh graduates full of life that they can slowly squeeze out  Good luck!


----------



## Muzz (Apr 13, 2011)

jeanie said:


> Try at Saipem also when you are at it.
> 
> You could also apply at tebodin, technip, penspen in Abu Dhabi. I have friends there who were recruited as fresh graduates.


 Hey jeanie,

I applied speculatively at penspen, but tebodin and technip dont seem to want grads... wrong time of the year perhaps?! but they still make it to my spread sheet.. any direct contacts into the company is the only other way, so please let me know if you can get hold of any.. thanks xx


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

Muzz said:


> Hey jeanie,
> 
> I applied speculatively at penspen, but tebodin and technip dont seem to want grads... wrong time of the year perhaps?! but they still make it to my spread sheet.. any direct contacts into the company is the only other way, so please let me know if you can get hold of any.. thanks xx


Both the companies have a lot of projects in hand so am not sure if its a bad time especially tebodin. They are always in need of piping engineers may be you just call them up talk to the HR guy and see how it goes.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Muzz said:


> Petrofac is actually quite a good lead furry boots, thanks.. pity the graduate recruitment period is over but I'll definitely apply once they reopen in September


Petrofac Do not have an open application scheme for the graduate program. They are tied up with a few Uni`s, they pick the candidates directly from them.


----------



## Jad.M (Jul 27, 2011)

Petrofac is quite flexible in terms of recruitment..I ve met people that started working there in different times of the year. You need to get contact information of the recruiters and get in contact with them directly.

Jad


----------

